# HTML Validator Problem



## imagine (5. Juni 2004)

Hi!

Ich hab meinen Website-Quellcode mal durch den Validator gejagt, ich erhielt auch nur einen Fehler allerdings versteh ich ihn nicht ganz.

Hier der Fehler:

```
Line 12, character 48: 
... x" WIDTH="32px" BACKGROUND="../layout/row1part02.gif"></TD ...
                                 ^Error: there is no attribute BACKGROUND for this element (in this HTML version)
```

Jetzt meine Frage: Besitzt das <TD> - tag kein BACKGROUND Attribut? Wenn dem so ist, wie mach ich das dann?

Wäre sehr erfreut über baldige Antworten!
THX, mfg imagine


----------



## Gumbo (5. Juni 2004)

Benutze statt dessen CSS:
	
	
	



```
<td width="bla" height="bla" style="background:url(../layout/row1part02.gif)"></td>
```


----------



## imagine (5. Juni 2004)

Danke, dass is schon mal ganz gut. Kann ich das dann über CSS ebenfalls einbinden?

z.B. so:
TD.a {style=background:url(../layout/row1part02.gif)}

und dann in der HTML Datei:
<td class="a" width="bla" height="bla"</td>


----------



## Lark (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
anstatt so:

```
TD.a {style=background:url(../layout/row1part02.gif)}
```

machst du es so:

```
TD.a {background:url(../layout/row1part02.gif)}
```

dann funktioniert es. 
Dies muss logischerweiße in den style tag 

MfG


----------



## Quaese (5. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ja, ist möglich. Das CSS müsste aber 

&nbsp;&nbsp;td.a {background: url(../layout/row1part02.gif);}

(ohne "style=") geschrieben werden.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## imagine (5. Juni 2004)

Hmm.....sitz n bisschen auf der Leitung!
Wie muss ich das jetzt in der HTML-Datei aufrufen? Ich hab noch nie ein ganzes Design in CSS gemacht, deshalb bin ich da noch ein !

THX


----------



## Lark (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

wenn du das denn css code nur in einer Datei brauchst bietet sich es an 
in denn Header folgendes zu schreiben:

```
<style type=text/css>
TD.a {background:url(../layout/row1part02.gif)}
</style>
```

Wenn du den css Code in mehreren Datein brauchst legst du z.b. eine style.css an und fügst folgendes in die Datei ein:

```
TD.a {background:url(../layout/row1part02.gif)}
```

in der Datei entfallen der Style-Tag.
Im header rufst du dann die Datei wie folgt auf:

```
<link type="text/css" rel="stylesheet" href="style.css">
```

MfG


----------



## imagine (5. Juni 2004)

Das weiß ich, danke! Ich hab mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt.

Wenn ich die TD.a(steht im Stylesheet) im HTML File aufrufen will, muss ich das normal ja so machen oder:
<TD CLASS="a"></TD>

MFG


----------



## Lark (5. Juni 2004)

wenn du in stylesheet foglendes geschrieben hast:
TD.a{....}

musst du wie du gesagt hast denn die class im td denn wert a geben also
<td class="a"></td>


MfG


----------



## imagine (5. Juni 2004)

Nur leider will das nicht hinhauen


----------



## Quaese (5. Juni 2004)

Hi,

wie sieht Dein Code denn bisher aus?

Vielleicht fehlt eine Breitenangabe oder Inhalt in der Tabellenzelle!?
Vielleicht falsche Pfadangabe zum Bild?

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Lark (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

setzt mal die " " im css also:


```
TD.a {background:url("../layout/row1part02.gif")}
```

MfG


----------



## imagine (9. Juni 2004)

Hat funktioniert, vielen Dank.   
Kann ich da eventuell auch den Breite und die Höhe angeben?

MFG


----------



## marcoX (7. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich habe ebenfalls eine Seite durch den Validator gejagt und das kam dabei raus:

*Line 11, column 56: document type does not allow element "LINK" here

<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="css/fc.css">*

Was ist denn da falsch? *grübel*

Marco


----------



## Gumbo (7. Januar 2005)

Das Element ist an dieser Stelle nicht erlaubt. In welchem Zusammenhang wird es denn benutzt?


----------



## redlama (7. Januar 2005)

Steht das im <head> Bereich?
Wenn nicht, da gehört es rein!
Wenn ja, zeig mal ein bisschen mehr Code!

redlama


----------



## marcoX (7. Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank,

es hat jetzt funktioniert!   
Es war wirklich nicht im <head> Bereich! *schäm*  :-( 

Marco


----------

